# Paloma Women's Cardigan (Knit)



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got lots of comments on the Paloma baby sweater, with requests for an adult size, so here it is! Each front and sleeve has a lace panel, with a panel also across the back. Paloma is worked from the top down, back and forth for yoke and body from collar to hem, and the sleeves are then worked in the round. $3.00

See more at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/paloma-womens-cardigan


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Wonderfully done - very pretty


----------



## mzspaz61 (Dec 9, 2011)

Very Nice !


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is lovely!! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful sweater


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

That is just beautiful Sorlenna!!!! Beautiful designing and knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's lovely and I adore the color!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

It's beautiful, Sorlenna. This encourages me to learn lace knitting!!
Junek


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Lovely and classic design!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's beautiful, Sorlenna. This encourages me to learn lace knitting!!
> Junek


You can do it! It's just like everything else, one stitch at a time. 

Thanks, all, for your comments.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got lots of comments on the Paloma baby sweater, with requests for an adult size, so here it is! Each front and sleeve has a lace panel, with a panel also across the back. Paloma is worked from the top down, back and forth for yoke and body from collar to hem, and the sleeves are then worked in the round. $3.00
> 
> See more at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/paloma-womens-cardigan


It is so beautiful Sorlenna --I just emailed you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

It's lovely Sorlenna!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh My Gooness!!!!! That is so beautiful Sorlenna!!! I would really like to see it on you - I hope this one is for you to keep!!!! Yarn Magic and Joy to you!!!!!!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I got lots of comments on the Paloma baby sweater, with requests for an adult size, so here it is! Each front and sleeve has a lace panel, with a panel also across the back. Paloma is worked from the top down, back and forth for yoke and body from collar to hem, and the sleeves are then worked in the round. $3.00
> 
> See more at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/paloma-womens-cardigan


Beautiful Sorlena!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

So classy!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fantastic.... yummy caramel color and the lace down the sleeves is a very dressy touch. I would really love to do this one.... Great button choice too...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Beautiful work Sorlena!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very stylish and love that camel shadexx


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very classic design, beautiful


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That's a beautiful sweater.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful!!!! ;0)


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

It is a lovely sweater.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorlenna, you've done it again! Just beautiful - love it. Paula


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Just lovely!!


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Lovely pattern!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful sweater


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

You are all so kind--thank you very much!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Added it to my library. It will be my next sweater for ME!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That's a beautiful cardi :thumbup:


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

This is gorgeous, I've now got it in my Ravelry library.


----------



## PenelopeM66 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

